# hasta el nabo



## renatapatry

Buenas tardes a todos
¿Qué significa "estar hasta el nabo"? ¿Es sinónimo de "estar hasta el cuello"? ¿Es una expresión vulgar? 
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Colchonero

Significa estar harto de algo.
Y... sí, es muy vulgar.
Hay otras expresiones semejantes. Muchas.
¿Sinónimo de _hasta el cuello_? No exactamente.


----------



## clares3

Hola Renata
Es vulgarísima. Nabo es sinónimo vulgar de pene. Extremadamente malsonante, no se usa más que en ambientes muy bajos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Significa 'estar harto de algo'. Es sinónimo de «estar hasta el gorro». Y, sí, es una expresión vulgar. En la expresión, «nabo» es sinónimo vulgar de _pene_.


----------



## renatapatry

No me imaginaba que es una expresión tan vulgar  
La encontré en un blog en que se hablaba de fútbol, pero no se trataba de las expresiones que se oigan o se usan en un estadio...
Gracias por decirmelo


----------



## clares3

renatapatry said:


> No me imaginaba que fuera (es) una expresión tan vulgar
> La encontré en un blog en que se hablaba de fútbol, pero no se trataba de las expresiones que se oyen (oigan) o se usan en un estadio...
> Gracias por decirmelo


Tranquila, Renata. Te he corregido porque es una lástima que estés cerca de la perfección del español y se te pase algo de vez en cuando.


----------



## renatapatry

clares3 said:


> Tranquila, Renata. Te he corregido porque es una lástima que estés cerca de la perfección del español y se te pase algo de vez en cuando.


¡Muchísimas gracias por las correciones! Ya me imaginé que no he usado muy bien los tiempos verbales, pero no estaba segura. Es mejor que me ha corregido, así aprendo. La próxima vez estaré más atenta.
¡Gracias por todo!


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Efectivamente, es una expresión vulgarísima, pero aun así puede considerarse bastante fina si se la compara con su "original": estoy hasta la polla (con perdón, perdón y más perdón, pero quizá a Renata le interese saber que existe una versión más soez y malsonante).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

También con perdón, la versión local que aporta el mismo significado, también tocante a las partes pudendas masculinas: "estoy hasta las bolas/pelotas", dicho también por mujeres cuando son o quieren ser vulgares, aunque seguro que no las tienen.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

renatapatry said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias por las correciones! Ya me imaginé que no he usado muy bien los tiempos verbales, pero no estaba segura. Es mejor que me haya/hayas corregido, así aprendo. La próxima vez estaré más atenta.
> ¡Gracias por todo!


Así, mejor.
Es mejor que+subjuntivo


----------



## clares3

El asunto tiene enjundia pues habría que ordenar los términso de menos a más obscenos:
Hasta las cartolas o los cataplines (presentable en ambientes próximos)
Hasta los huevos (impresentable en sociedad)
Hasta los cojones (o la polla, muy impresentable)
Hasta el nabo (prohibitivo para una persona educada, en cualquier ocasión)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

clares3 said:


> los cataplines (presentable en ambientes próximos)


¡Buenísimo! Esa la heredamos y la mantenemos viva, al menos entre gente de cierta edad que no quiere ser grosera del todo, que quiere guardar una pizca de decoro.


----------



## Lurrezko

No quisiera aparecer como un adalid de lo soez, pero mi opinión personal es que el castellano dispone de adjetivos de sobra, educados y correctos, para expresar que uno está harto/hastiado/aburrido. Si mi hartazgo fuera tal que me pusiera en la tesitura de usar la construcción hasta + sustantivo, yo no soy partidario de eufemismos ni medias tintas: *hasta los huevos/los cojones *me parece claro y adecuado en esos casos.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

clares3 said:


> Hola Renata
> Es vulgarísima. Nabo es sinónimo vulgar de pene. Extremadamente malsonante, no se usa más que en ambientes muy bajos.



"Bajos" supongo que se refiere al nivel de constricción que se impone al hablante, porque conozco a empleadas del hogar que antes morirían que utilizarían la expresión y a niños pijos, y no tan niños, de apellido compuesto que no se sacan el "nabo" de la boca.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Francamente, Ishouldhaveknown(better), puedo esperar de un pijo que lo use pero no me resulta aceptable ni siquiera en la liviandad evanescente de esos pijines.
En cuanto a la interpretación de "bajo", no es social, ni económica ni de ningún otro tipo: quien se permite estar "hasta el nabo" no es persona cuya conversación pueda agradarme porque me parece soez hasta el extremo. Pero será mejor esperar otras opiniones.


----------



## cbrena

renatapatry said:


> Buenas tardes a todos
> ¿Qué significa "estar hasta el nabo"? ¿Es sinónimo de "estar hasta el cuello"? ¿Es una expresión vulgar?
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



No son sinónimos. "Estar hasta el cuello" es estar agobiado, con exceso de trabajo, con demasiada presión psicológica o con apuros económicos.

La otra ya te la explicaron perfectamente los anteriores foreros.


----------



## panchomtz

renatapatry said:


> Buenas tardes a todos
> ¿Qué significa "estar hasta el nabo"? ¿Es sinónimo de "estar hasta el cuello"? ¿Es una expresión vulgar?
> ¡Gracias de antemano!


 
En un pueblo que conocí, _estar hasta el nabo_ es sinónimo de _estar hasta la madre_, es decir, estar harto, cansado en extremo de alguna situación mala o indeseada . . . . . . y sí, como ya te lo dijo Juan, es una expresión vulgar en extremo.


----------



## romarsan

Totalmente de acuerdo en que es una expresión grosera que debe evitarse, principalmente si el que habla no tiene un amplio dominio del idioma que le permita darse cuenta de como va a ser recibido el comentario por quien le escuchan. 

Como IShould, creo que usarse se usa, con mayor o menor acierto, por gentes de todas las capas sociales.


----------



## David_3333

Esta expresión no es muy común en mi región. Sí se le oye de vez en cuando, pero JAMÁS asociado al pene. Por acá no diría que es una expresión tan marcadamente vulgar como parece ser en España. Creo que la hasta en la tv la he escuchado. 
Saludos!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ana de Vetusta said:


> Efectivamente, es una expresión vulgarísima, pero aun así puede considerarse bastante fina si se la compara con su "original": estoy hasta la polla (con perdón, perdón y más perdón, pero quizá a Renata le interese saber que existe una versión más soez y malsonante).



"Estoy hasta la mismísima..." si se quiere dar énfasis.
Y creo que "...hasta la chorra" roza la vulgaridad sublime.


----------



## Antpax

Manuel G. Rey said:


> "Estoy hasta la mismísima..." si se quiere dar énfasis.
> Y creo que "...hasta la chorra" roza la vulgaridad sublime.



Hola:

De vulgaridad sublime se me ocurren algunos ejemplos más fuertecitos, usando intensificadores como "punta" o "putos". 

Coincido en que lo de "hasta el nabo" lo he oido en todos y cada uno de los estratos sociales. En algunos casos, la situación, y el contexto, lo requerían, y en otras ocasiones no.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Curioso, según mi experiencia los que están hasta el nabo (y a veces  hasta el navo) son los bakalas, lo que lleva la expresión a un extremo  de malsonancia que no estoy segura de que un simple "...polla" pueda  alcanzar, por mucho que sea vulgar, que lo es.

Yo personalmente recomiendo estar *hasta las narices*, claro.


----------



## Vampiro

renatapatry said:
			
		

> Buenas tardes a todos





			
				renatapatry said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa "estar hasta el nabo"? ¿Es sinónimo de "estar hasta el cuello"? ¿Es una expresión vulgar?
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



Sinónimos no son, comenzando porque el “nabo” está un poco más abajo que el cuello.  Además hay un cierto matiz que hace clara diferencia y que ya explicó cbrena.
El significado literal es vulgar, pero el nivel de vulgaridad en una conversación lo pone el hablante.
Expresiones similares se usan en todo nivel social y en todo registro de lenguaje, no es para escandalizarse tanto, todo dependerá de la situación.
No es una frase para utilizar en una conferencia sobre desarrollo sustentable, ciertamente; pero en una conversación sobre fútbol expresiones como esa son de lo más habitual.
Saludos.
_


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Sinónimos no son, comenzando porque el “nabo” está un poco más abajo que el cuello.



 
Y más abajo aún si utilizamos el intensificador "punta" de Antpax.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Y más abajo aún si utilizamos el intensificador "punta" de Antpax.



Siempre en el supuesto de que esté en estado de geotropismo positivo, claro está.

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No quisiera aparecer como un adalid de lo soez, pero mi opinión personal es que el castellano dispone de adjetivos de sobra, educados y correctos, para expresar que uno está harto/hastiado/aburrido. Si mi hartazgo fuera tal que me pusiera en la tesitura de usar la construcción hasta + sustantivo, yo no soy partidario de eufemismos ni medias tintas: *hasta los huevos/los cojones *me parece claro y adecuado en esos casos.


 
Coincido, como ya es costumbre, con el amigo Lurrezko. Todo depende de la situación, pero no creo que haya palabras feas y bonitas, mejores o peores, mal o biensonantes. Ese tipo de valoraciones pertenecen al ámbito de la moral y no al de la lengua.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

clares3 said:


> En cuanto a la interpretación de "bajo", no es social, ni económica ni de ningún otro tipo: quien se permite estar "hasta el nabo" no es persona cuya conversación pueda agradarme porque me parece soez hasta el extremo.



Entiendo entonces que bajo se refiere al interés que tienen para usted, simplemente. Lo que me ha despistado ha sido lo de ambientes.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Curioso, según mi experiencia los que están hasta el nabo (y a veces  hasta el navo) son los bakalas, lo que lleva la expresión a un extremo  de malsonancia que no estoy segura de que un simple "...polla" pueda  alcanzar, por mucho que sea vulgar, que lo es.
> 
> Yo personalmente recomiendo estar *hasta las narices*, claro.


Hablando de recomendaciones, yo aportaría "hasta la coronilla", y la verdad es que nunca escuché decir, "hasta el cuello".

Por cierto, "hasta el nabo", por acá no se usa, pero si "hasta el culo", en ese sentido se diría " me tienes las bolas acatarradas".

Por supuesto, los caballeros...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hablando de recomendaciones, yo aportaría "hasta la coronilla", y la verdad es que nunca escuché decir, "hasta el cuello".
> 
> Por cierto, "hasta el nabo", por acá no se usa, pero si "hasta el culo", en ese sentido se diría " me tienes las bolas acatarradas".
> 
> Por supuesto, los caballeros...



"Hasta la coronilla" se decía por aquí; ahora menos, quizá porque los curas han dejado de llevarla, y ha dejado de tener sentido para las nuevas generaciones. Como expresión neutra, "estoy hasta el coco".
Oigo por primera vez lo de "las bolas acatarradas"; eso debe tener un pronóstico grave.


----------



## Colchonero

Manuel G. Rey said:


> "Hasta la coronilla" se decía por aquí; ahora menos, quizá porque los curas han dejado de llevarla, y ha dejado de tener sentido para las nuevas generaciones. Como expresión neutra, "estoy hasta el coco".
> Oigo por primera vez lo de "las bolas acatarradas"; eso debe tener un pronóstico grave.


 
Dolorosos estornudos, me temo.


----------



## panchomtz

Manuel G. Rey said:


> "Hasta la coronilla" se decía por aquí; ahora menos, quizá porque los curas han dejado de llevarla, y ha dejado de tener sentido para las nuevas generaciones. Como expresión neutra, "estoy hasta el coco".
> Oigo por primera vez lo de "las bolas acatarradas"; eso debe tener un pronóstico grave.


 

En un pueblo cercano escuché a las señoras decir _hasta la coronilla_ de manera muy común ya que su posición dentro de la familia no les permite decir _hasta el nabo o hasta la madre_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Curioso, según mi experiencia los que están hasta el nabo (y a veces hasta el navo) son los bakalas,


¿Los qué?


> lo que lleva la expresión a un extremo de malsonancia que no estoy segura de que un simple "...polla" pueda alcanzar


¿Por qué?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Los qué?
> 
> ¿Por qué?


Estos.
Pero probablemente sea algo personal. Mis disculpas.


----------



## Bloodsun

En mi entorno:

*"Hasta el cuello"* = en el horno, con el agua al cuello = complicadísimo con una situación. Ej _estoy hasta el cuello con esa materia_ (estoy al horno con papas, a punto de quemarme, o con agua hasta el cuello, a punto de ahogarme; me está trayendo muchos problemas esa materia). Sinónimos: *"Estar al horno", "estar hasta las bolas", "estar frito", "estar al muere".*

*"Hasta la coronilla"* = harto de algo. Ej. "Estoy hasta la coronilla con Fulano" (me tiene harta, no lo soporto más). Sinónimos: *"Hasta la polla"* (vulgarísimo entre vulgarismos), *"tener las pelotas/bolas llenas"* (lo usan también mujeres, sonando, además de incoherente, desagradable).

*"Estar hasta el nabo"* nunca lo había escuchado, y la verdad es que hasta ahora no se me había ocurrido asociar la palabra "nabo" con aquella parte de la anatomía masculina. Por acá un *nabo* es un tonto.

Como con casi todas las expresiones, se las puede usar de muchas formas y con diversas intenciones y tonos. Sin embargo, "hasta la polla" suena espantoso sin importar el contexto, es simplemente inaceptable, y todos lo saben, de modo que si lo usan es siendo conscientes de la vulgaridad de la expresión. 

En lo que se refiere a "tener  las bolas llenas" o "estar hasta las bolas", sin duda son muy usadas, pero aún así suenan muy feas. Lamentablemente hoy en día se habla de la inflamación de los testículos en todos los estratos sociales, en todas las edades y en todos los géneros. Hasta la señorita más refinada está hasta las bolas con algo, y hasta he oído niños de cuatro-cinco años declarando tener las pelotas llenas.

Muy feo, muy feo. Por eso, aunque ya casi nadie lo use, yo prefiero "hasta la coronilla". Clásico e inocente. 


Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Bloodsun said:


> Muy feo, muy feo. Por eso, aunque ya casi nadie lo use, yo prefiero "hasta la coronilla". Clásico e inocente.


Yo uso "me tienen hasta más arriba del paracaídas".

_


----------



## panchomtz

Manuel G. Rey said:


> "Hasta la coronilla" se decía por aquí; ahora menos, quizá porque los curas han dejado de llevarla, y ha dejado de tener sentido para las nuevas generaciones. Como expresión neutra, "estoy hasta el coco".
> Oigo por primera vez lo de "las bolas acatarradas"; eso debe tener un pronóstico grave.


 
Otro término común, en ese pueblo que ya mencioné antes es: _ya me tienen hasta el gorro, es decir, ya me tienen harto, ya estoy hasta el límite, ya me tienen hasta la coronilla, ya me tienen hasta la madre._


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Mi conclusión es que algunos solo usan la acepción 3 del DRAE para vulgar.
Pero ser impropio no es pecado capital, así que yo seguiré con mi 'estoy hasta el nabo' o 'estoy hasta los mismísimos (cojones)' porque soy vulgar y hablo con gente vulgar conversaciones vulgares.


----------



## Metztli

las cosas facilitas said:


> Mi conclusión es que algunos solo usan la acepción 3 del DRAE para vulgar.
> Pero ser impropio no es pecado capital, así que yo seguiré con mi 'estoy hasta el nabo' o 'estoy hasta los mismísimos (cojones)' porque soy vulgar y hablo con gente vulgar conversaciones vulgares.


 

Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo! En México lo usamos mucho, no en una junta con clientes o con gente de poca confianza, ni con los suegros, pero no es una expresión por la que nadie se corte las venas.

Además no es lo mismo estar harto que estar hasta el nabo... hay varios niveles intermedios.


----------



## Colchonero

las cosas facilitas said:


> Mi conclusión es que algunos solo usan la acepción 3 del DRAE para vulgar.
> Pero ser impropio no es pecado capital, así que yo seguiré con mi 'estoy hasta el nabo' o 'estoy hasta los mismísimos (cojones)' porque soy vulgar y hablo con gente vulgar conversaciones vulgares.


 
¡Cáspita! Y aún diría más: ¡Córcholis!


----------



## romarsan

Colchonero said:


> ¡Cáspita! Y aún diría más: ¡Córcholis!


 
Huy que rudo suena


----------



## Colchonero

romarsan said:


> Huy que rudo suena


 
Me crié en un barrio difícil.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Yo añado hasta el pirri y hasta el moño. 

Veo que los que no utilizan vulgarismos tienen mucho más aguante que los que sí. Los no vulgares aguantan el hartazgo hasta la zona de la cabeza, por lo menos. Los vulgares se saturan a la altura de la ingle. 



Vampiro said:


> Yo uso "me tienen hasta más arriba del paracaídas".
> 
> _



Vampiro, lo tuyo es la requetepaciencia.


----------



## Colchonero

Ishould haveknown said:


> Yo añado hasta el pirri y hasta el moño.
> 
> Veo que los que no utilizan vulgarismos tienen mucho más aguante que los que sí. Los no vulgares aguantan el hartazgo hasta la zona de la cabeza, por lo menos. Los vulgares se saturan a la altura de la ingle.
> 
> 
> 
> Vampiro, lo tuyo es la requetepaciencia.


 
¿Pirri? Nunca lo había oído, salvo como sobrenombre de un antiguo jugador del otro equipo de fútbol de Madrid. ¿Male o female?


----------



## Antpax

Colchonero said:


> ¿Pirri? Nunca lo había oído, salvo como sobrenombre de un antiguo jugador del otro equipo de fútbol de Madrid. ¿Male o female?



Hola:

Ahí también me pillas. Shud, corazón, ¿no querrías decir "chirri", tal vez?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Ahí también me pillas. Shud, corazón, ¿no querrías decir "chirri", tal vez?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Creo que no, ' estoy hasta el pirri ' se usa mucho por Valencia. He estado buscando la palabra y no aparece ni en castellano,ni catalán ni valenciano.
Así que si alguien sabe el origen de *pirri* que nos lo explique.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¿Cómo voy yo a decir chirri?, ¡Por favor!.

Pirri: los cuatro pelos que le pillas al bebé con un lacito de clip en todo lo alto de la cabeza formando una palmerita.

Ni idea de donde viene.


----------



## clares3

Ishould haveknown said:


> Entiendo entonces que bajo se refiere al interés que tienen para usted, simplemente. Lo que me ha despistado ha sido lo de ambientes.


En relación con la consulta original (hasta el nabo: significado) sostengo que la utilización de esa expresión resulta sumamente soez en cualquier ambiente educado, a efectos de que la forera que planteó la pregunta quede informada de los posibles usos admitidos. Sostengo que no se trata de una hipersensibilidad lingüística mía sino de un dato objetivable; no discuto que en ambientes de mucha confianza y en el ámbito masculino se use, pero resulta impresentable en cualquier otra ocasión.


----------



## Colchonero

clares3 said:


> En relación con la consulta original (hasta el nabo: significado) sostengo que la utilización de esa expresión resulta sumamente soez en cualquier ambiente educado, a efectos de que la forera que planteó la pregunta quede informada de los posibles usos admitidos. Sostengo que no se trata de una hipersensibilidad lingüística mía sino de un dato objetivable; no discuto que en ambientes de mucha confianza y en el ámbito masculino se use, pero resulta impresentable en cualquier otra ocasión.


 
Discrepo, pero hace usted muy bien en sostenerla (la opinión, digo)


----------



## mirx

clares3 said:


> En relación con la consulta original (hasta el nabo: significado) sostengo que la utilización de esa expresión resulta sumamente soez en cualquier ambiente educado, a efectos de que la forera que planteó la pregunta quede informada de los posibles usos admitidos. Sostengo que no se trata de una hipersensibilidad lingüística mía sino de un dato objetivable; no discuto que en ambientes de mucha confianza y en el ámbito masculino se use, pero resulta impresentable en cualquier otra ocasión.


Entiendo que así sea en España y que quizá tu recomendación sea la más acertada, dado que quien inició el hilo para ser europea. En México, para el que le interese, las cosas pintan de otra manera. La palabra *nabo* es parte escencial del léxico fresa, cómo y cuándo se coló, ¡quién sabe! Lo que sí es que en México jamás se ha asociado a la planta con el miembro masculino, de hecho también muy pocos saben que hay una planta con ese nombre. *Nabo *tomó ya hace muchos años un significado casi abstracto y lo asociamos con cualquier cosa que nos cause negatividad exasperada.



David_3333 said:


> Esta expresión no es muy común en mi región. Sí se le oye de vez en cuando, pero *JAMÁS* asociado al pene. Por acá no diría que es una expresión tan marcadamente vulgar como parece ser en España. Creo que la hasta en la tv la he escuchado.
> Saludos!


 
Claro que nunca la censurarían en televisión, es el nombre de una planta que quizá sabe mal y a alguien se le ocurrió popularizar el término y asociar todo lo malo con los pobres nabos.




las cosas facilitas said:


> Creo que no, ' estoy hasta el pirri ' se usa mucho por Valencia. He estado buscando la palabra y no aparece ni en castellano,ni catalán ni valenciano.
> Así que si alguien sabe el origen de *pirri* que nos lo explique.


 
No sé de dónde venga o si tenga relación pero en México *pirrín* es el término para referirse al pene cuando se habla con bebés.


----------



## clares3

Hola
La aportación de Mirx ha sido clarificadora: el mismo término (nabo) en México carece de connotaciones sexuales mientras que en España las tiene, si bien la cosa, al parecer, va por regiones en lo que respecta a su grado de mal gusto y de aceptabilidad.
Insisto en recomendar a la forera que inició el hilo que no utilice la expresión al ser muy malsonante, y que lo interprete así cuando la vea utilizada en España, salvo excepciones (conversación privada y acalorada, entre hombres).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

clares3 said:


> Insisto en recomendar a la forera que inició el hilo que no utilice la expresión al ser muy malsonante, y que lo interprete así cuando la vea utilizada en España.


 
En realidad yo lo que le recomendaría es que no la utilice por puritita imposibilidad física. Una mujer no puede estar hasta el nabo (entendido como órgano masculino utilizado para la micción y la relación sexual y no como planta hortícola perteneciente a la familia de las crucíferas). No lo tiene.

En todo caso, podría estar hasta el repollo.


----------



## Lurrezko

clares3 said:


> Hola
> La aportación de Mirx ha sido clarificadora: el mismo término (nabo) en México carece de connotaciones sexuales mientras que en España las tiene, si bien la cosa, al parecer, va por regiones en lo que respecta a su grado de mal gusto y de aceptabilidad.
> Insisto en recomendar a la forera que inició el hilo que no utilice la expresión al ser muy malsonante, y que lo interprete así cuando la vea utilizada en España, salvo excepciones (conversación privada y acalorada, entre hombres).



De hecho, estaría de acuerdo contigo, clares3. Es muy malsonante y poco recomendable para un extranjero, ya que no puede calibrar su alcance. Y, aun calibrándolo, el problema de estas expresiones es que se usan sistemáticamente y sin ton ni son. Ahora bien, yo no creo que la educación venga determinada por el número de palabras malsonantes que uno obvia. Entre estar harto, hasta las narices y hasta los huevos hay una diferencia de registro pero también de énfasis. Más allá del puro compadreo, en un contexto acalorado en el que uno debe hacer valer sus derechos y hacer ver a su interlocutor que su paciencia ha llegado al límite, yo usaría sin problemas _hasta los cojones_, mucho más rotundo y ajustado al contexto que _hasta la coronilla_ y, desde luego, que el algo ridículo _hasta los cataplines_.

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Valeria Mesalina said:


> En todo caso, podría estar hasta el repollo.


 
 Me parto la caja¡


----------



## Vampiro

Entiendo y comparto el punto de Lurrezko.
Los nativos sabemos cómo, cuándo y con qué énfasis usar una expresión para que suene grosera o no.
Una palabra malsonate puede ser hasta simpática si se dice en el momento oportuno y con la cuota de gracia necesaria.
Pero para eso es necesario conocer un idioma desde la cuna (o casi).
Pese a conocer groserías y modismos en inglés, no me animo decirlos con la frecuencia que los usan los nativos, justamente porque no me siento seguro en cuanto al alcance que puedan tener.
Son sutilezas que sólo se aprenden con años de hablar una lengua, y a veces no basta ni eso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Antpax

Lurrezko oinak said:


> De hecho, estaría de acuerdo contigo, clares3. Es muy malsonante y poco recomendable para un extranjero, ya que no puede calibrar su alcance. Y, aun calibrándolo, el problema de estas expresiones es que se usan sistemáticamente y sin ton ni son. Ahora bien, yo no creo que la educación venga determinada por el número de palabras malsonantes que uno obvia. Entre estar harto, hasta las narices y hasta los huevos hay una diferencia de registro pero también de énfasis. Más allá del puro compadreo, en un contexto acalorado en el que uno debe hacer valer sus derechos y hacer ver a su interlocutor que su paciencia ha llegado al límite, yo usaría sin problemas _hasta los cojones_, mucho más rotundo y ajustado al contexto que _hasta la coronilla_ y, desde luego, que el algo ridículo _hasta los cataplines_.
> 
> Saludos



Hola:

Te doy totalmente la razón. Por ejemplo, este verano recibí como unas doce mil llamadas de una compañía telefónica.

En la docemil una le dije que, por favor, no me llamasen más. En la siguente le dije que estaba cansado y harto de sus llamadas. Ni caso. 

A la próxima le dije que estaba hasta los cojones y que si me volvían a llamar se la iba a liar parda. Funcionó y no volvieron a llamar.

Con esto quiero decir, que es verdad que es una expresión fea y malsonante, pero que todo en su contexto, puede ser adecuado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## renatapatry

No, no. No pienso utilizar esa expresión. 
Yo solamente quería saber qué significa y si es una expresión vulgar, pero ahora todo está muy claro.
¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Colchonero

Vampiro said:


> Entiendo y comparto el punto de Lurrezko.
> Los nativos sabemos cómo, cuándo y con qué énfasis usar una expresión para que suene grosera o no.
> Una palabra malsonate puede ser hasta simpática si se dice en el momento oportuno y con la cuota de gracia necesaria.
> Pero para eso es necesario conocer un idioma desde la cuna (o casi).
> Pese a conocer groserías y modismos en inglés, no me animo decirlos con la frecuencia que los usan los nativos, justamente porque no me siento seguro en cuanto al alcance que puedan tener.
> Son sutilezas que sólo se aprenden con años de hablar una lengua, y a veces no basta ni eso.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Muy cierto. Yo tenía hace años un buen amigo noruego que estaba fascinado con el castellano y especialmente con la abundancia de insultos y blasfemias que pueden decirse en esta lengua. No es extraño si se piensa que, según me contaba él, el peor insulto que existía en su idioma puede traducirse por algo así como "maldito diablo". El caso es que este buen hombre se aprendía todos los insultos que podía, cuanto más barrocos mejor, y los soltaba a la menor ocasión: en una leve discusión de tráfico, para quejarse en una ventanilla, para llamar la atención de un camarero... No alcanzaba a comprender que frases que a él le parecían el colmo de la riqueza léxica, a un taxista airado podían sentarle muy mal. Afortunadamente, mi amigo medía casi dos metros y pesaba más de cien kilos. 
De modo, Renata, que sí, es preferible que no uses determinadas expresiones salvo que estés muy segura de la circunstancia.


----------



## Metztli

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> Te doy totalmente la razón. Por ejemplo, este verano recibí como unas doce mil llamadas de una compañía telefónica.
> 
> En la docemil una le dije que, por favor, no me llamasen más. En la siguente le dije que estaba cansado y harto de sus llamadas. Ni caso.
> 
> A la próxima le dije que estaba hasta los cojones y que si me volvían a llamar se la iba a liar parda. Funcionó y no volvieron a llamar.
> 
> Con esto quiero decir, que es verdad que es una expresión fea y malsonante, pero que todo en su contexto, puede ser adecuado.
> 
> Ant


 
Ves, Ant? ese es mi punto... no es lo mismo si le hubieras dicho que ya te tenía fastidiado y que si no dejaba de llamar ibas a tomar las medidas necesarias... hubiera seguido llamando. 

Las palabras alstisonantes tienen su función y la cumplen.


----------



## renatapatry

Pues por eso pregunté; para saber qué significa y no usarla así, como yo quiero, sin darme cuenta de qué puedo decir. (¡qué horror habría sido!)
Utilizar expresiones vulgares no es mi intención.
Pero, bueno, todo lo que yo quería era saber cuál es su significado y ya lo entendí. 
Saludos


----------

